# what do you drive?



## Professor Fate (Sep 11, 2005)

we have two miatas and two company vehicles(chevy van,ford ranger).

i find that i can't find the time to drive either miata because i'm too busy driving on the company's dime.(company gas cards as well)


----------



## Shawna (Sep 11, 2005)

Ah, a company car would be so sweet.  But hubby works for UPS, and they tend to get annoyed when their trucks go missing overnight


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 11, 2005)

i still drive the car ive had forever a 1998 Ford Contour. His name is gerard, my babbby! haha


----------



## user2 (Sep 11, 2005)

Here's my car, a 2002 Ford KA in yellow! The cutest thing ever! Since you don't see it in the US, here's a pic: 





But my ultimate dream car would be this: 





I would KILL for that car!


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a tricked out black Honda Prelude. Lowered, an attractive body kit (I swear), Greddy exhaust, Ice Man intake, Neuspeed, new headers, short shifter....it's gorgeous. It sounds deep and throaty, more like a muscle car than a riceburner. My mom has hated every one of my cars! First a Jeep Wrangler-- I LOVED that car and it might be my next one, I'd just have to get a newer one and I'd opt for automatic as they are not comfortable cars in manual. Then I had a Mustang GT convertible which was cute but all the bitchy girls around here drive one so I 86ed it for my little racer =). 

I would love love love an old muscle car like a Chevelle, fastback Mustang, or GTO *sigh*. Ok, sorry to go on and on, I just love cars soooo much....


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 11, 2005)

okay alliiswan, my husband says to tell u he loves you! he was reading this over my shoulder and said " now THAT'S a woman!!!" hee hee
me, i;m an suv ho.. i drive a 2004 Lexus RX 330.. love it!


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Sep 11, 2005)

I drive my mom's Jeep Cherokee..the limited Edition type...its all luxury type..meh, its a bitch on gas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 18mpg


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_
But my ultimate dream car would be this: 





I would KILL for that car!_

 

bmw 6 series coupes own.


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_I have a tricked out black Honda Prelude. Lowered, an attractive body kit (I swear), Greddy exhaust, Ice Man intake, Neuspeed, new headers, short shifter....it's gorgeous. It sounds deep and throaty, more like a muscle car than a riceburner._

 
nice. my wife used to have a honda crx that was built for racing, motor swap,suspension,etc. it had that deep throaty sound to it as well (she also had an iceman). This was back in '99 to about '01 when she sold it to a guy in Franklin, TN and bought her Miata. The CRX | The Miata

here is my impreza that my brother is now driving. I had a ton of work in this car as well.... it really sucks to see him mistreating it.


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a crappy five year old Kia that's kinda dinged up.  I'm glad for it right now, though, given the cost of gas and the fact that the car gets something like 29 miles per gallon, city.  At some point, since I want to be practical (in terms of quality of vehicle and such), I think I'll be getting a Camry or something like that.  If I had my way, there's be a nice, new silver Mustang sitting in my driveway


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't have a pic of my car but I found this one on a dealer website that looks just like it.  It's an '05 Pontiac Vibe in Fusion Orange.


----------



## melony (Sep 11, 2005)

I have an '89 BMW 525i, 2002 Camry and I am planning on getting a prius, gas prices in this desert are a mofo


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_okay alliiswan, my husband says to tell u he loves you! he was reading this over my shoulder and said " now THAT'S a woman!!!" hee hee
me, i;m an suv ho.. i drive a 2004 Lexus RX 330.. love it!_

 

AWWW! Thanks! If only my boyfriend would acknowledge that he knew NOTHING of cars before he met me...someone asked him if my mustang was an 8-cylinder and he was like uhhhh...now he steals my Car& Driver and Road& Track mags and tries to upstage me in front of people I wanna slap him sometimes....

And, uh, Lexus SUV? HOTTTTT......There's a drug rep I valet all the time who has one and I love it. But then...he's hot, too!


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_nice. my wife used to have a honda crx that was built for racing, motor swap,suspension,etc. it had that deep throaty sound to it as well (she also had an iceman). This was back in '99 to about '01 when she sold it to a guy in Franklin, TN and bought her Miata. The CRX | The Miata

here is my impreza that my brother is now driving. I had a ton of work in this car as well.... it really sucks to see him mistreating it.




_

 

Gotta love the Impreza. You can make those cars hella fast. There's one in town that kicks my ass every time I see him, but he's a good guy. I was just never a fan of the tarnished gold trim on them (shrug).


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 12, 2005)

Aw neiceypiecey, a friend of mine just got that exact car...she calls it her pumpkin mobile!


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 12, 2005)

Nissan Pathfinder LE.  It whips a$$. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DH is a Nissan Tech (in Franklin, TN lol!) so it's as nice as it knows how to be....I'd love an old muscle car, too. 67/68 Mustang Fastback, 68 Pontiac Firebird...We have a 289 in the garage that is just begging to be dropped into something.  DH *thinks* it's going to be dropped into a 1970 Datsun 240Z...bwah-ha-ha!


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 12, 2005)

I drive a silver Hyundai Sportswagon. Not attractive, but it's great for moving house and carrying weirdly-shaped musical instruments. And significant other's art folders. It's got a few scratches and the like, haven't had any actual accidents but scraped it a bit *whoops*. Oh; it really belongs to my mum but she wanted a Honda CRV (what they call SUVs? in US) so I got the leftovers.

Oh well. In England my family couldn't even afford a car...

If money were no object, then I would love to have a Jaguar Sovereign. Mmm, divine!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 12, 2005)

these are my two cars, i own a 2002 MR2 Spyder and a 1999 Black Honda Accord V6 - my mom owns a 2004 white Escalade, 1999 Black explorer and a 2005 Honda Accord Hybrid that i always drive hehe and she always drives my MR2


----------



## Miss007 (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_nice. my wife used to have a honda crx that was built for racing, motor swap,suspension,etc. it had that deep throaty sound to it as well (she also had an iceman). This was back in '99 to about '01 when she sold it to a guy in Franklin, TN and bought her Miata. The CRX | The Miata

here is my impreza that my brother is now driving. I had a ton of work in this car as well.... it really sucks to see him mistreating it.




_

 
MY brother went from a Jap Spec  CRX into a Impreza WRX.. very very quick car... got over that and decided he was a family man and just bought a V8 Ford Explorer.. he's getting 24"'s sent from the US along with the billet grill and tv headrests and dvd player.. My boyfriend is still stuck on the later model CRX though, still playing with it and entering it all kinds of car shows..

I prefer to go sleek and stylish myself, I just sold my Supra which was sexy as, for  Lexus IS200 (I think you guys call them Altezza's?!) comfortable stylish yet practical... otherwise we drive the Lexus RX330 for weekends and around.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 12, 2005)

I drive a Scion xA in Indigo Blue and I love it!!! It's the most comfortable car I've owned. I've owned a Camry, Expedition, Jeep Cheroke and Explorer and this by far is my Fave!!!


----------



## user4 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm Driving Nyc Transit... Lol. I Need To Get My A License And A Car!!! What Kinds Of Cars Are Good But Not Too Expensive???


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Aw neiceypiecey, a friend of mine just got that exact car...she calls it her pumpkin mobile!_

 

Yeah I my step mom calls it my pumpkin and my friend started calling me Cinderella - lol - I love the color - I can ALWAYS find it in the parking lot


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss007* 
_I prefer to go sleek and stylish myself, I just sold my Supra which was sexy as, for  Lexus IS200 (I think you guys call them Altezza's?!) comfortable stylish yet practical... otherwise we drive the Lexus RX330 for weekends and around._

 

i've always liked supras and wouldn't mind owning one,but they have just become so damn trendy.


----------



## VaJenna (Sep 12, 2005)

i drive a '94 bmw 525i. its my baby and its name is Jesus.


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VaJenna* 
_i drive a '94 bmw 525i. its my baby and its name is Jesus. 




_

 

is the name "the jesus" or just "jesus"? do you pronounce this "haysus"...you know, the way "jesus" is pronounced in spanish?


the jesus > jesus


----------



## Jessica (Sep 12, 2005)

Ahhhh....Sparky my beloved 1997 Nissan Sentra  150,000 miles and still going strong!!!
0-60 in 15.4 minutes


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 12, 2005)

Nothing right now since I just failed my road test today. Day before my birthday too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I passed I would be driving a Honda Civic SRS


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 12, 2005)

you don't need a license or insurance. take that honda civic and go to town. you can't be held liable for anything as long as you run away.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_you don't need a license or insurance. take that honda civic and go to town. you can't be held liable for anything as long as you run away.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol I wish. The lady who was doing my test saw my birthday was tomorrow and from that point got very rude with me. She marked off so many things that I didn't do and even before we pulled out. I made a complaint with the DMV aganist her and won't have her for my next road test. It just sucks I have to wait another month. So many people have told me horror stories about her, but they never tell the DMV so I hope my letter opens their eyes. I know a girl who messed up her park and k turn and still passed. My brother also never signaled on his test and passed. The men who do the tests are nice and patience. The women are on a 24/7 period. Her breath smelled like shit too.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 12, 2005)

2001 hyundai accent (silver)


----------



## VaJenna (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_is the name "the jesus" or just "jesus"? do you pronounce this "haysus"...you know, the way "jesus" is pronounced in spanish?


the jesus > jesus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hahah well, its the black jesus, so its like, the jesus from the bible. my best friend's car is red and we named it moses so our cars could be friends hahahaa.


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VaJenna* 
_hahah well, its the black jesus, so its like, the jesus from the bible. my best friend's car is red and we named it moses so our cars could be friends hahahaa._

 
right,skin of bronze....hair of wool,correct?

jesus was black,gay and now he has a car named after him.....awesome.


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_jesus was black,gay and now he has a car named after him.....awesome._

 
That REALLY reminds me of a punk-cover I've been listening to a lot lately (in my car, incidentally). I'd love to post some of the lyrics but they are so horribly offensive.

But if you want to listen to it (you can listen to a sample on Amazon.com), the song is called 'Confession' on an album called 'Do You Want New Wave Or Do You Want The Soft Pink Truth?' by The Soft Pink Truth.

It's rancid, but I love it. The album is electro-reworkings of old punk songs.


----------



## Miss007 (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_i've always liked supras and wouldn't mind owning one,but they have just become so damn trendy._

 
They are sexy as cars, i really miss mine, had a very neat body kit, 20" rims, full leather interior retrim and huge stereo. Mildly touched engine and exhaust but nothing over the top. I was in a few magazines and a movie. As for practical.. well it wasnt, was too low, too loud and no boot.. not to mention a bomb to insure.. but i miss it


----------



## Manda (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_I have a tricked out black Honda Prelude. Lowered, an attractive body kit (I swear), Greddy exhaust, Ice Man intake, Neuspeed, new headers, short shifter....it's gorgeous. It sounds deep and throaty, more like a muscle car than a riceburner. My mom has hated every one of my cars! First a Jeep Wrangler-- I LOVED that car and it might be my next one, I'd just have to get a newer one and I'd opt for automatic as they are not comfortable cars in manual. Then I had a Mustang GT convertible which was cute but all the bitchy girls around here drive one so I 86ed it for my little racer =). 

I would love love love an old muscle car like a Chevelle, fastback Mustang, or GTO *sigh*. Ok, sorry to go on and on, I just love cars soooo much...._

 
Haha, you sound like me.  Although, no matter how respectable, I just couldn't drive a ricer.  Sorry!

In my current line up... 2005 ext. cab GMC Sierra, '86 Vette, 90 SS454 p/u.

Obviously, I'm a GM girl, other than when it comes to the boy's rides.  He recently sold his 03 Cobra (I criiiied like a baby) in favor of going back to school, but he's a die hard mustang fan so I'm sure he has something up his sleeve.. my guess is a fox body, since he can get one relatively cheap around here, spend a couple grand in mods, and when it blows up at the track, he won't be out much money, haha.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 13, 2005)

My car is a Land Rover Defender 110;






Girly in a Lara Croft sort of way


----------



## Tessigrl (Sep 13, 2005)

Mine is a Chrysler PT Cruiser is Taupe, I love it, it's very beachy.....


----------



## iiifugaziii (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_My car is a Land Rover Defender 110;






Girly in a Lara Croft sort of way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that thing is bad ass. haha. I wish I had that thing. I have a grandma car. no picture, but it's a 2000 camry. yeaha


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_that thing is bad ass. haha. I wish I had that thing. I have a grandma car. no picture, but it's a 2000 camry. yeaha_

 
Glad you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - it has seating for twelve people (they have to be quite friendly though!) and inspite of weighing in at over two tonnes empty it still does about 22 miles per US gallon.

I can do the Lara Croft look to go with it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I put the costume together a few years back for a fancy dress party and it was such a hit I even got invited to appear on a television show to mark the release of the first Tomb Raider movie.  Couldn't make it as I was in San Francisco at the time but they did show some photos of my costume.


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_My car is a Land Rover Defender 110;






Girly in a Lara Croft sort of way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Damn I would rock that car. I would looooove an old Bronco, the kind with no top? I'm just going to have to get a Jeep someday. If my boyfriend and I are still together in several years, I end up getting over my fear of marriage, and we live happily ever after, we've decided to get him an Infiniti G35 (the new turbo one), me a retractable hardtop convertible (probably Mercedes SL line, or whatever is the best at that point), and I'm going to make him get me a Bronco or a badass Wrangler to tote our doggies around in...they would LOVE it!


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_we've decided to get him an Infiniti G35 (the new turbo one),_

 
i haven't heard anything about nissan putting a turbo motor in the g35.


----------



## MACreation (Sep 13, 2005)

2002 Nissan Sentra in Iced Capuccino with beige interior


----------



## Sarah (Sep 14, 2005)

I've got a peugoet 206 (love it) got it when I first passed my test 2 years ago but next year am getting a peugoet 206CC and seriously cant wait


----------



## Tyester (Sep 14, 2005)

I officially own everything here...





/EndThread.


----------



## jenjunsan (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a light blue 2005 Mustang.  Never liked Ford before, but this thing is my baby.  My husband wanted us to evacuate in just his truck and I said no way I was leaving my car here!  Shallow yes, but it also gave me another back seat and truck to fill with stuff that I was afraid wouldn't be here when I got back.  (Including my 95 pound lab)


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sarah* 
_I've got a peugoet 206 (love it) got it when I first passed my test 2 years ago but next year am getting a peugoet 206CC and seriously cant wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

the 206 is a cool car. i loved watching them own in the fia world rally championship the last couple of years.


----------



## orodwen (Sep 14, 2005)

we drive a '98 outback (manual) & a binder (currently garaged.)  dh also rides a mid-80's honda nighthawk S that's red, white & blue.  i wanna get either a comfy bicycle (i love mountain bikes but they kill my back & stamina) or a motorized bicycle so i have an option in these fuel-economizing days. if i had *my* way i'd be riding a horse nearly everywhere w/in 200 miles.


----------



## orodwen (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_My car is a Land Rover Defender 110; Girly in a Lara Croft sort of way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 that's a fantastic rig & it's way better than any SUV that's on the road here in the US.


----------



## angelwings (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I<3URMOM* 
_I officially own everything here...





/EndThread._

 
Nice Bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait till I go for my Bike License.


----------



## Tyester (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks.

What kind of bike were you planning on getting?


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I<3URMOM* 
_Thanks.

What kind of bike were you planning on getting?_

 

two wheels,headlight,brakes.....you know.


----------



## Tyester (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_two wheels,headlight,brakes.....you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
DIAF...


----------



## angelwings (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I<3URMOM* 
_Thanks.

What kind of bike were you planning on getting?_

 
I want to get a Vespa/scooter first, but I really want a Harley.


----------



## luvme4me (Sep 17, 2005)

05 camry


----------



## libra14 (Sep 18, 2005)

My mustang is a red '97 convertible. It's in immaculate condition (I'm anal) and only has 40,000 miles. I got lucky when I found it a few years ago because it had been locked up as a drug repossession so it was priced at only 15,000. 
The best part, it's all paid for now and runs like a dream. This is the first nice car I've ever owned and I love it as much as my laptop. I was offered 10,000 this past spring as a trade-in for a newer model but I decided to keep my baby. He's too much of a jewel. 
His name is Lukas, but I call him Luke when the top is down.


----------

